# Thinking about going raw.........



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been thinking long and hard about feeding my guys a raw diet, but to be honest I don't know where to start, or where to get the right food stuff where I live.....? Carlos gets smelly pretty quickly, and Bailey has a bit of an intolerance to some commercial dog meats. They get a dry dog food, plus bits of human food.....meats, cheese, veg, fruit, eggs...and don't seem to mind any of it. I've read a few of the advice threads and the info is both encouraging (the benefits if feeding raw) and confusing (the foodstuffs mentioned!)...... 
What I'm trying to say is that I would be very grateful for any help, advice and support available......;-)
I've seen blocks of frozen meat in our local pet store, doubting that it is of a good grade of meat? I have a local butcher whom I'm sure I could get a lot if things from, meat, organs, bones.....and my guys are pretty good at eating anything.
Any help would be appreciated.........thanks in advance!! x 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The frozen blocks vary in quality. Some are just meat, some are meat with minced bone, which can be very confusing, I like to know exactly what I am feeding. Is it Prize Choice you can get? Pets at Home stock it. It isn't the best quality meat (factory farmed and not UK sourced) but still better than dry dog foods IMO. If you have the freezer space there are loads of companies that deliver frozen minces.
I use the Prize choice freeflow tripe mince in preference to the blocks (as you cant get green tripe in a butchers lol) but most of my dogs meat comes from the butcher or the supermarket.
There are are also complete frozen raw diets available (Honeys, Natural Instinct, Wolf Tucker etc) but they are quite expensive.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, it is the pets at home stuff.....I haven't really given it a good look tho. Ill keep the free flow stuff in mind as I know I can get that, I'm just more conscious of giving the right balance. Should I introduce raw slowly too...? I'm excited at the prospect of giving my boys the best for their health, in a raw diet.......so many positive comments on this site. It's fantastic to know there are so many knowledgeable folk on here.....gives great peace of mind!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Some people introduce it slowly, or you can go cold turkey, pardon the pun! I started mine on chicken (including bone) for the first two weeks, then other proteins are added gradually. Organs can be added once meat and bone are being tolerated well. Once they have transitioned, some lovely person on here will work out exactly how much meat/bone/organ they need for their weight, and then it is the fun bit; getting as much variety into their diet as possible. 
Mine get chicken, turkey, pork, lamb, beef, rabbit, goat, tripe, heart from cows/pigs/sheep, oily fish such as sprats and sardines, white fish fillets and the occasional egg. For bones they get chicken portions and carcasses, chicken and turkey necks, rabbit portions, lamb and pork ribs, pigs tails, plus larger beef/lamb/pork bones to strip rather than eat outright. For organs they get various livers and kidneys, and pigs pancreas and spleen. 
If you have a big PAH, the Prize choice range includes freeflow chunks as well as mince (they have beef, tripe, heart, fish, liver, and chicken chunks) and chicken necks and wings. Just avoid the 'complete' Nature's Menu range (blocks and nuggets) as they have a lot of veg and rice in them.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Now, one last thing......would you give the chicken wing as is.....? I know someone who hits it with a hammer a few times first, and that is for a Staffie pup!!....;-)


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My two will happily eat a whole chicken wing. It is a lot of food for a Chi though, and a lot of bone, so you need to balance it with bone free meals. 
Some dogs have to learn to chew, and build up their jaw muscles, which is when breaking the bone can be helpful. Some are gulpers that try and swallow everything whole, it really depends on your dog and its attitude to food.
Once they are used to raw you will be surprised at what little Chi jaws can cope with.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Wicked Pixie.....(sorry, don't know your real name)! Lol......wee Carlos has had raw bones (lamb) before we got Bailey.  Unfortunately bailey came to us a real little scavenger so we stopped the bones for a while. He is still the same......
Bailey had his first raw meal this evening and ate his chicken no problem. Carlos took one bit and spat it out! Lol. He looked at me like I'd given him something not meant for him.....he is totally refusing it, so I may cook it off for him. Whilst I was prepping their meat for the freezer today, both boys and my Siamese cat had a little taste of the raw lamb and took it no problem, so maybe it is just the feel of the chicken Carlos has to get used to......
I'm going to pop down to our local PAH tomorrow to see what they have, and I have got pigs ears and tails from my local butcher before (free I may add!), so will go see them too about that and some heart, liver etc......
Think I may get the hang of this thanks to the great information on here.....I just hope the boys are ok with it all. ;-))


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My local butcher is great, they get so much more variety now, and he puts thing by for me.
To get Carlos used to his chicken, try different textures, ie chopped small or minced. You can also put a little bit of something he likes on it to get him started (parmesan cheese, fish oil, yoghurt, whatever he likes) or just sear it for a few seconds in a hot pan to bring out the flavour. Raw meat isn't as 'smelly' as processed dog foods, they don't always see it as food to begin with.
You can raw feed cats too, ours loved minced beef and chicken wings.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

I just par cooked it for him and he ate it no problem.....it was chopped into chi bite size pieces initially but he just wasn't sure....it may take time, which I have plenty off....
The cat (Chintzie) loves raw meat...she is a real wee carnivore so once the boys are settled into their new food regime, she will follow......
Many thanks again...x


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Just be careful and stay with the bones that are of his size
compatibility so it doesn't get any broken/chipped teeth.
Such as backs, necks.
I learned this the hard way. 
Blessings.


----------

